# 78g EL - Past & Present (Part 2)



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to share my 78g with you all. I started keeping the Plants in the containers for my Discus fish, but it took a new turn for my Aquascaping and now I have setup another tank for my Rainbow fishes.

*78g El Natural Tank* (_Thanks to Diana Walstad's Method_)

Size : 48Lx21Hx18W 
US Gallons : 78.5g 
Lights : 1 Wpg 
Hard Water : 480 ppm. 
Doses : No Fertilizers or Co2 
Water Change : 5" inches of water change once in 2 or a week.

*Flora:* Crypts, Valls, Amazon, Sagittaria, Dwarf Lilies & Ludwigia 
(Used Plastic Containers with Soil and gravel on top)

*Fauna :* Red, Neon, Threadfin, Bosemani & Sparkle RAINBOWS.

This is my *1 month* old tank as on 5th Aug. '07









(_The right side Valls were given away to make way for Ludwigia._)

And this is after *6 months* of growth on 1st Jan. '08










*Also took part in AGA 2007 Aquascaping Contest with my old 56g Tank *

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=30

*Old thread in this forum*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/39923-el-natural-past-present.html

*Some of my stocks*


















Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, your plants are really robust and the layout is great too. Beautiful rainbows, they must be happy to be showing so much color.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE IT! Very nice display! Rainbows look fantastic! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Thank you Catherine & guppyramkrib....

You can visit my flickr album for more pictures of my tank.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arulnathans/

- Nathan


----------



## Larsen (Dec 17, 2007)

This looks very nice... I'm thinking og going EL Natural as well... Tho I find it abit hard to actually take the "plunche"! So I was thinking maybe I should åut some plants in pots and see how it goes! You have just convinced me that it can look absolutely stunning with plants in pots and other kinds of containers!

Thank you

Brian


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Arul

I'am Ravi from Bangalore.I really loved the way your plants & fish are doing.I'am planning to add some Valls & Crypts to my current tank without disturbing the substrate your way,using plastic tubs.Could you please share the secret of your success.I mean how I set it up.I mean,the soil & substrate used,any fertilizers added,what do you do if the roots overgrow the plastic tubs etc........


Thanks in advance
Ravi


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

That's just 1 watt of light per gallon rayer:. Looks great!
~Jaime


----------



## PlantMauller (Oct 15, 2007)

Impressive aquarium. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Lovely tank and gorgeous fish! Thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i truley hate you and your guts this ank is just breath taking....JEALOUS!!!


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Nathan:

That's an absolutely gorgeous tank! What do you keep the plants in? How do you decide what size container to keep the plants in? How much soil and gravel do you add to the containers?

-ricardo


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Have to excuse my ignorance, but I didnt think Vals could grow in low light... Those are the long bladed plants, correct?


----------



## herosipet (Feb 28, 2008)

That is really a nice tank.
Any update?


----------



## HoldingWine (Oct 7, 2007)

Amazing tank. Are those 'Italian vals' or 'Jungle vals'?


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

An Update taken on 27 Nov. '08


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Sorry for replying late.....

*@ricardo :* Just picked up containers from the local shops with atleast a depth of 4 inches. Filled them with 1.5" of garden soil & topped with 2 to 3 inches of gravel.

*@HoldingWine:* These are 'Italian vals'


----------



## Analog Kid (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice Rainbows!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks great and everything is so healthy. Are all your plants still in containers? I can see the containers on the ends but not in the middle.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

What incredible growth for only 1 watt per gallon. I am thinking there may be more there than you think. What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty amazing! Love the lush thick growth you have there.


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments.

@ Catherine : They all are in the containers...just hidden the middle area with the Slates & wood.

@ Tames: I am using 4 (18 watts) 2' flurecent tubes & 14 watts 2 CFL (Natural) to get that golden shine. Lights on from 12 to 14 hours a day.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh there we are. Two 14 watt CFL!

A CFL will emit 4 times the amount of light output of a regular florescent.

14 watts energy = 56 watts x 2 bulbs = 112 watts 

18 watts reg florescent x 4 = 72 watts

Total 112 + 72 = 184 watts

184 / 78 = 2.3 watts per gallon.


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

tames said:


> Ahhh there we are. Two 14 watt CFL!
> 
> A CFL will emit 4 times the amount of light output of a regular florescent.
> 
> ...


@ Tames: Hope we are not comparing *"incandescent bulbs"* here, sorry as I never heard about these ratings...any links on the same could help out.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes I am comparing incandescent bulbs - good point. Impossible to tell, but I would still think you have much more than the 1 watt per gallon (standard florescent) that you are claiming.

I have a tank that I just set up - a 20 high - and used one 26 watt CFL in a round shop light that would normally have an incandescent bulb in it. The light conversion would be 100 watt incandescent. The bulb is a "daylight" bulb with a 6500 color intensity. It will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

@ tames:

That is the reason this thread has been created to show the developments. If one follow *EL* properly you can achieve amazing results. (Apart from the minor issues with the plants here which only Guru's can spot out, knows that nothing special has gone in there  )

Well this old post may interest you too *56g* (1wpg). _pl. check it here_

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/39923-el-natural-past-present.html


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Arul,

I just came across the thread and absolutely loved the pictures. You have done a fantastic job with the El Natural tank. 

One of the tanks I have is an NPT also. I've had it for the past 4 months and is going well so far but nowhere close to where you are.

BTW, the pictures you take are awesome. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Really amazing! Maybe I should rethink much of my lighting in other tanks. I like plants like Rotala and hairgrass - I have heard these need stronger light - especially to get the pinks in the R. indica.


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Arul,
Sorry for the angry smiley(mistake) 

Ravi here from Bangalore.
1st of all Wish you a very Happy New Year .
I have a 50g El tank for more than a year now.For the past 2months or so I suddenly find that there is a lot of Green hair algae growing in many parts of my tank .Its growing on the wood,plants,on the substrate.....Every time I see that its grown too much,i manually remove it.Can you pls advice how this pain can be stopped once for all ?Its getting on my nerves....

>65W x 2 CFL Osram = 2.6wpg / 10hrs a day (No direct sunlight).
>Water changes : 50% change Once a month.
>No ferts dozed,no CO2. 
>Lot of fast growing plants like Vals,4 types of Crypts...lots...!!!,Nuphur Japonica,Amazon
swords,Redwater lillies.

The plant growth is really good.The Vals grow almost 1.5 to 2 feet every week covering the surface,Red water lillies shoot up a leaf to the surface atleast every alternate day,the crypts are almost taking over the tank.I trim them every week.

Below is a pic for your reference.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3212743854

Thanks in advance,
Ravi


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Hi Ravi,

Nice to see you here...

As as for the hair algae issue ...can occur in excess iron levels but in your case you are not dosing.

Well I think you should schedule weekly water changes and cut down your photoperiod for some time and check your feedings ...this should help.

- Nathan


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Any updates, Arul?


----------



## arulnathan (May 24, 2005)

Update after 10 Years. 2016 

(Diana Walstad method)

Once Pruned almost to the bottom in 2009, and they again grown back.
and Reduced the light to 0.5 watts (Just Two 2ft. Tubes - 20 watts each)


----------

